# Upgrade WinCC flex 2007 --> 2008 - Alle Rezepturdaten weg :-)



## Markus (27 Mai 2009)

Servus,

es war mir zwar bekannt das bei Versionsupgrades z.B. bei Protool alle Daten auf dem Panel gelöscht werden. Aber vermutlich auch nur deshalb weil ein DICKER FETTER warnhinweis gekommen ist...

gestern habe ich eine WCC flex 2007 Projekt mit 2008 geändert und neu auf das MP370 15" übertragen.

flexible hat das Projekt konvertiert und mekerte vor dem übertragen das die firmware auf dem panel nicht aktuell ist.

es fragte ob es diese upgraden soll - ich drückte auf "OK" und das wars.

ich will es nicht schwören, aber ich bin mir sehr sicher das da keine warnungen mehr gekommen sind...
...und so habe ich in völlig in gedanken versunken mal eben schenll gute 100 rezepturdatensätze für verschiedene kunstoffprodukte abgeschossen!


gibt es ne reelle chance die wiederzubekommen?


----------



## Perfektionist (27 Mai 2009)

nee, ich glaub, die sind weg ...

(wenn sie im internen Flash abgelegt waren und auch keinerlei Sicherung gemacht worden ist)


----------



## Markus (27 Mai 2009)

dachte ich mir schon...
... ich geh jetzt zum kunden und hole mir nen anschiss ab...

dieses flexible ist einfach ein dreck!
oder kommt da etwa doch eine meldung die ich weg geklickt habe?
ansosnten darf man ja davon ausgehen dass eben nur ein paar dateien gepatched werden was im normalfall ja auch ausreichen sollte...


----------



## Maxl (27 Mai 2009)

es hilft dir zwar jetzt nichts, aber wenn die rezepturen auf die MMC-Karte ausgelagert werden, sollten sie auch das firmware-update überleben - aus diesem Grunde haben wir zuletzt in jedes Panel mit Rezepten/Archiven MMC eingebaut


----------



## Perfektionist (27 Mai 2009)

ich weiss nicht warum - die haun da jedesmal ein komplettes Image drauf, da werden allem Anschein nach auch Patches von CE mit drübergebügelt. Eigentlich sollte sich ja - denke ich - BIOS (Gerät), OS (CE5.0), Anwendung (WCflex) und Anwenderdaten (Runtime-Dokument) sauber voneinander trennen lassen. Und normalerweise die Anwendung unabhängig von der Platform funktionieren (gut, für CE3, CE5 und XP oder was weiss ich kann ja meinetwegen unterschiedliches Kompilat erforderlich sein).

Aber dass eine Flex2008-Runtime scheinbar zwingend ein CE5.0 *BUILDXXX* erfordert, halte ich für eine sehr schwache Leistung von Siemens. Oder wie soll man sonst erklären, dass Siemens OS und Anwendung nicht trennt?

Die Trennung von Anwendung und Anwenderdaten hat Siemens ja sauber geschafft. Schade, dass die Trennung von OS und Anwendung zumindest auf den Panels nicht gelungen ist (könnte mal jemand versuchen, statt ein komplettes Image aufzuspielen, nur die Runtime.exe (heisst die so?) zu ersetzen?).

Gut, die Hürde, das Image (OS-Update) aufzuspielen, wurde auf ein bequemes Maß tiefergesetzt. Ob dabei diese Warnung entfallen ist? Kann ich jetzt ohne Versuch nicht spontan beantworten ...


----------



## diabolo150973 (30 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

dazu habe ich mal 'ne kleine Frage:

Bringen diese Firmwareupdates in den Panels eigentlich etwas? 
Bei vielen anderen Geräten (z.B. DVD-Brenner, Telefone, Receiver,...) kommen ja durch Updates neue Funktionen dazu (z.B. DVD-Brenner, Telefone, Receiver,...).

Kann das Panel nach einem Update irgendetwas Neues? 
Und wenn ja, gibt es eine Liste mit "neuen Funktionen" von allen Panels?
Oder geht es nur darum, dass das betroffene Panel mit der neuen projektierten Oberfläche überhaupt klar kommt?

Gruß,

dia

P.S.: Ich meinte jetzt nicht Kaffee kochen, Bier holen oder ähnliches!!!


----------



## Markus (30 Mai 2009)

grundsätzlich setzt natürlich jede version von wincc-flex voraus das die runtime auf dem endgerät auch der selben version entspricht.

die runtimes können dadurch nicht meh oder weniger, ggf. werden fehler behoben oder die performance erhöht.

der eigentlich unterschied der version liegt eher in den entwicklungsumgebungen, diese unterstüzen dann neue geräte, beiten zusätzliche funktionen - aber auch hier handelt es sich ahuptsächlich um fehlerbehebung und performance optimierung. bei wincc-flexble wird das ja besonders deutlich...


----------



## Ralle (30 Mai 2009)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dazu habe ich mal 'ne kleine Frage:
> 
> ...



Nein Dia, die können hinterher eher immer weniger. Die OS-Updates dienen m.E. nur dazu, das Panel mit der immer minderwertigeren Hardware (Touchscreen), billige Elektronikteile, Speicher etc. am laufen zu halten. Wir haben die MP277 im Einsatz, das ist der billigste mieseste chinesische Hardwareschrott, den ich je gesehen hab. Die Touchpanels muß man dauernd mehrfach betätigen, bei Ethernetverbindung zu SPS hängt sich das Panel regelmäßig komplett auf. Langsam ist es auch noch ohne Ende!!! :twisted: Einfach unwürdig für einen Konzen wie Siemens und für diesen Preis schon ganz und gar.


----------



## diabolo150973 (30 Mai 2009)

Das heißt, dass ich mein TP170b/mono nie im Schlafzimmer zum Abspielen von kleinen Ferkelfilmchen nutzen kann...

Schade, schade...


Danke für die schnellen Antworten!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Paule (30 Mai 2009)

Maxl schrieb:


> es hilft dir zwar jetzt nichts, aber wenn die rezepturen auf die MMC-Karte ausgelagert werden, sollten sie auch das firmware-update überleben - aus diesem Grunde haben wir zuletzt in jedes Panel mit Rezepten/Archiven MMC eingebaut


 
Wir setzen auch immer gleich in jedes Panel eine Flash-Karte und machen nach jeder Panel Änderung ein Backup auf die Karte.
Beim Tausch des Panel Restore und alles ist wieder da.
Störungshistory 
Passwortverwaltung (bei ProTool)
und bei einem x70 Panal ist es sogar egal ob vorher das falsche Betriebssystem drauf war.
Sprich: Aus einem ProTool Panel ist nach Restore ein WinCC Flex Panel, oder umgekehrt. 
Und das geht viel schneller als über das PG, und ist sehr hilfreich für Servicepersonal. 
Braucht nicht mal PC Kenntnisse (Panel wechseln, Karte tauschen, Restore, Fertig)


----------



## IBFS (30 Mai 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> es war mir zwar bekannt das bei Versionsupgrades z.B. bei Protool alle Daten auf dem Panel gelöscht werden. Aber vermutlich auch nur deshalb weil ein DICKER FETTER warnhinweis gekommen ist...
> 
> ...


 


Registriert seit: 16.06.2003
Ort: 88356 Ostrach
*Beiträge: 3.333* 
Abgegebene Danke: 378
Erhielt 470 Danke für 235 Beiträge 





1.
*Bei einem Firmwareupgrade kommt definitiv eine Warnmeldung*, das alles
und alle Aktualdaten auf dem Panel gelöscht werden. 

2.
Bei einem CP einer SPS usw. überall gibt es vorher Warnhinweise. Das 
eine Firmwareänderung u.U. auch Teile der Rezepturverwaltung "anfasst"
und damit natürlich vorher alles plattgemacht werden muß ist m.E. logisch

3. 
Lieber Markus nach sovielen Beiträgen (*Beiträge: 3.333) *wundere ich
mich schon etwas über deine Risikofreudigkeit mal eben schnell was
"drüberzubügeln". Das hat mit "SIEMENSDRECK" nicht zu tun. 


Gruß


----------



## Markus (30 Mai 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> 1.
> *Bei einem Firmwareupgrade kommt definitiv eine Warnmeldung*, das alles
> und alle Aktualdaten auf dem Panel gelöscht werden.


 
bei einem firmwareupgrade das man über die OS-upfdatenfunktion macht ist das so!
aber ich habe das 2007er projekt mit 2008 geöffnet, da ist dann eine meldung von wegen konvertieren gekommen. haben meine änderng gemacht und es ertragen, dann ist einem meldung gekommen das die rt nicht aktuell ist. dann habe ich auf ok geklickt, und wincc flex hat ein fw upgrade gemacht.
ich bin mir aber sehr sicher das da nichts von wegen datenverlust stand.
bei prottol musste man ein fw-upgrade auch immer manuell über eine spezielle funktion machen.
das wincc flex das jetzt automatisch merkt und gleich macht, das finde ich nicht schlecht, aber die sicherheitsabfrage fehlt meiner meinung nach!

wenn keine solche warnung kommt, dann ghe ich davon aus das ein paar rt daten ausgetasucht werden, aber kein komplettes image draufgezogen wird!


----------



## Ralle (30 Mai 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> 3.
> Lieber Markus nach sovielen Beiträgen (*Beiträge: 3.333) *wundere ich
> mich schon etwas über deine Risikofreudigkeit mal eben schnell was
> "drüberzubügeln". Das hat mit "SIEMENSDRECK" nicht zu tun.
> ...



Na ja, das sehe ich anders. Ich nutze die Drecksrezepturverwaltung (grins) schon seit Jahren nicht mehr, weil sie früher arg limitiert war und auf den alten OP (OP17) sogar bei jedem Übertragen die Rezepte weg waren. Ich hätte sie also eh auf die SPS, in DB auslagern müssen. So hab ich mir eine eigene gebaut, die mit DB funktioniert, das reichte bisher bei allen Anlagen. Man könnte die Rezepturverwaltung ganz sicher auch unabhängigiger von solchen Updates machen. Na gut inzwischen kann man ja einiges auf die Karten bringen.


----------



## zotos (30 Mai 2009)

> Das hat mit dem "SIEMENSDRECK" nichts zu tun.


Ich will den Siemens-Dreck ja nicht in Schutz nehmen, aber wenn dem Kunden das Panel abgeraucht wäre, hätte er ein ganz ähnliches Problem ---> Daten weg. 

Das mit den Rezepturdaten ist eine Frage der Datensicherung wenn die in dem Unternehmen funktionieren würde, müsste man die 100 Datensätze nur neu einspielen und fertig.


----------



## Markus (30 Mai 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich will den Siemens-Dreck ja nicht in Schutz nehmen, aber wenn dem Kunden das Panel abgeraucht wäre, hätte er ein ganz ähnliches Problem ---> Daten weg.
> 
> Das mit den Rezepturdaten ist eine Frage der Datensicherung wenn die in dem Unternehmen funktionieren würde, müsste man die 100 Datensätze nur neu einspielen und fertig.


 

da hat er recht...


----------



## Paule (30 Mai 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich will den Siemens-Dreck ja nicht in Schutz nehmen, aber wenn dem Kunden das Panel abgeraucht wäre, hätte er ein ganz ähnliches Problem ---> Daten weg.


 
Ganz genau,

drum immer Backup auf Flash-Karte.
Oder wenn möglich Daten auf übergeordnetes Leitsystem (ist natürlich selten möglich)

Ich halte es wie Ralle und verwalte meine Rezepte in der SPS


----------



## Markus (30 Mai 2009)

normalerweise habe ich rezepte auch in der sps, augelagert auf die mmc.
die rezetverwaltung der panels hat zumindest unter protool nie richtig funktinoniert, und die übertragung vom panel zur sps ist viel zu langsam in manchen fällen.
datenhaltung auf der mmc ist wesentlich schneller und flexibler...


aber hier war das numal so gelöst...


----------



## Perfektionist (30 Mai 2009)

auch wenn mir der Weg Protool-->Flex schwer fiel (und auch noch immer schwer fällt) - die Rezepturverwaltung ist eine Sache, die ich mit Flex anzunehmen und schätzen gelernt habe. Eigentlich, so glaube ich, müsste schon zu Protoolzeiten das mit den Rezepten recht ähnlich funktioniert haben, aber da ich damals vorwiegend mit OP7/17 zu tun hatte, war das für mich nicht sonderlich interessant. Und zwar aus dem Grund: man konnte nichts ex/importieren. Entsprechend hatte auch ich die Datenhaltung lieber irgendwo in der SPS (also DB).

Nun, mit OP77B, kann ich Rezepte zwischen OP77, OP177, MPx77 usw. austauschen - Hauptsache, man kann eine MMC/SD-Karte in das Gerät reinschieben. Und eine Hürde ist für die Datensicherung entfallen: man benötigt nicht zwingend ein PG, um seine Rezepturdaten mal zwischenzusichern.

Allerdings halte ich nicht viel von der Datenhaltung auf der SD/MMC des Panels. Das Kärtchen könnte zu leicht abhanden kommen (weils in jede Digicam passt). Ich hab lieber die Daten im Panel-Flash (auch wenn sich dieses abnützt), und nehm lieber den Slot für den Datentransfer (wie z.B. für die Datensicherung).


----------



## Paule (31 Mai 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Allerdings halte ich nicht viel von der Datenhaltung auf der SD/MMC des Panels. Das Kärtchen könnte zu leicht abhanden kommen (weils in jede Digicam passt).


 
Schaltschrank öffnen
Karte aus Panel entfernen
Schaltschrank schließen 
Weg rennen

Wau, wie Krank ist das denn 
Wer klaut schon SD/MMC Kärtchen aus Panels 

Traurig


----------



## Ralle (31 Mai 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Schaltschrank öffnen
> Karte aus Panel entfernen
> Schaltschrank schließen
> Weg rennen
> ...



Ich hab schon erlebt, daß in Firmen PC geklaut wurden, die ich zu Hause nicht mal auf dem Klo für die Spülung nutzen würde (SAP-Anbindung in der Produktion, da reicht die einfachste Kiste). Selbst anschrauben nützte nichts.


----------



## MSB (31 Mai 2009)

Das Karten aus Panels geklaut wurden, habe ich zwar konkret noch nicht gehört,
aber ich weiß schon von der ein oder anderen zerstörten Siemens-MMC (für S7-300),
die durch Verwendung in einer Digitalkamera hinterher aus unerfindlichen Gründen nicht mehr in der Steuerung funktionierte ...

Also gehen tut alles, nur Frösche hüpfen ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Markus (31 Mai 2009)

spezielle in asien habe ich da schon eingiens gesehen. früher waren vor allem modems vom teleservice sehr beliebt...


----------



## Perfektionist (2 Juni 2009)

Um die Ehre von Markus zu retten: im Anhang ist zu sehen, was Flex meldet, wenn es merkt, dass ein OS-Update ansteht. Jetzt ein Klick auf Ja, und es geht *ohne* jede weitere Abfrage weiter. Also, die Hürde, sich Benutzerverwaltung, Rezepturen ... etc. zu zerschiessen, wurde nun extrem niedrig angesetzt. Ich denke, da sollte Siemens nochmals nachbessern, z.B. in dem Moment anbieten, diese Daten zu sichern und nach dem OS-Update zurück zu spielen :?


----------



## zotos (2 Juni 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...
> 1.
> *Bei einem Firmwareupgrade kommt definitiv eine Warnmeldung*, das alles
> und alle Aktualdaten auf dem Panel gelöscht werden.
> ...





Perfektionist schrieb:


> Um die Ehre von Markus zu retten: im Anhang ist zu sehen, was Flex meldet, wenn es merkt, dass ein OS-Update ansteht. Jetzt ein Klick auf Ja, und es geht *ohne* jede weitere Abfrage weiter. ...



Wer von euch beiden hat den jetzt recht?


----------



## IBFS (2 Juni 2009)

*Versionsabhängig?!*

In der Version 2007 mußte ich immer manuell das FW-Upgrade starten.
Das ist vielleicht Versionsabhängig und/oder Panelabhängig. Da ich 
mit verschiedenen Versionen 2005/2007/2008 parallel arbeitet und das 
zum Glück auch nicht ständig mache habe ich es so in Erinnerung.
Wie gesagt ich habe es bisher immer mit den Firmwareloader gemacht.
Was solls.

Gruß


----------



## Markus (2 Juni 2009)

hier nochmal in englisch, hatte den fall heute wieder...

noch was:
ein anschliessender klick auf "cancel" bringt garnichts, wenn das panel mit dem löschen erst mal angefanen hat, dann ist es nicht mehr zu stoppen.
wicc flex hat sich bei mir aufgehangen und das panel war am ende ohne image.
...musste das gerät urladen wie hier beschrieben: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=21458


----------



## Perfektionist (3 Juni 2009)

@IBFS: ja, versionsabhängig, und zwar 2008*SP1*


----------



## zotos (3 Juni 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> @IBFS: ja, versionsabhängig, und zwar 2008*SP1*



Das große S kann ja nichts dafür wenn Du mit solch alten Waffen kämpfst.


----------



## IBFS (3 Juni 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Das große S kann ja nichts dafür wenn Du mit solch alten Waffen kämpfst.


 
@zotos 
Hast du heute deinen "DummrumsülzenTag" oder was? - (siehe S7-1200-FRED)

@all (-zotos)
In der NEUEN Version kommen anscheinend NICHT mehr die sinnvollen 
Meldungen der ALTEN Versionen. D.h. hier wurde was VERSCHLIMMBESSERT.

+~+


----------



## Markus (3 Juni 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> @all (-zotos)
> In der NEUEN Version kommen anscheinend NICHT mehr die sinnvollen
> Meldungen der ALTEN Versionen. D.h. hier wurde was VERSCHLIMMBESSERT.
> 
> +~+


 
scheinbar hast du jetzt wenigstens begriffen dass es sinvoller ist erstmal auf siemens rumzuhacken als auf einem armen forenmitglied das mit dem verlust seiner datensätze schon genug bestraft ist...


----------



## zotos (3 Juni 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...
> Das hat mit "SIEMENSDRECK" nicht zu tun.
> ...


Hat es nicht?



IBFS schrieb:


> ...
> @all (-zotos)
> In der NEUEN Version kommen anscheinend NICHT mehr die sinnvollen
> Meldungen der ALTEN Versionen. D.h. hier wurde was VERSCHLIMMBESSERT.
> ...


HAT ES DOCH!!! 


PS: Für die Beleidigungen anderer Benutzer bekommt man normalerweise eine Verwarnung.


----------

